# Now taking requests...



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am taking requests for sigs and avatars. NO GIFS OR ANIMATED AVATARS. Request away. My fee is a mandatory rep and a donation. Hint: If you pay me/promise to pay me more, you will get a better request.

Go ahead.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

If it is at all possible could someone make me a GIF avatar or Reg gif photo of the following two things?

Rampages KO over Chuck 
and
Din Thomas' little dance after his fight from UFC 71

I'd really appreciate it and rep will be given 
__________________


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Who neg repped me if that was you brownpimp, you have a lot of nerve for doing that. Escpecially when you were pissed off at chunkyluv for doing the same thing. You're a hypocrite and extremely childish

Oh and sorry i don't suck cocks maybe thats you're thing. I'm going to neg rep you either because i know i'm more mature than you anyway


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Whoa whoa whoa...

sp447, calm down. First of all, I checked your User CP, and it wasn't BP88 that neg repped you. First of all, he wouldn't just neg rep you for nothing, and if he did, he'd sign it.

Secondly, good luck getting any request you have filled...with BS like that.

Oh, and any whining about a neg-rep warrants a warning now, it's referred to as "Thread Crapping" - if you wonder why you're being warned.

Settle down.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> Whoa whoa whoa...
> 
> sp447, calm down. First of all, I checked your User CP, and it wasn't BP88 that neg repped you. First of all, he wouldn't just neg rep you for nothing, and if he did, he'd sign it.
> 
> ...


I didn't know it was thread crapping. Sorry. Plus when I was repped it was anonymous when I checked it. I didn't mean to overreact.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I didn't know it was thread crapping. Sorry. Plus when I was repped it was anonymous when I checked it. I didn't mean to overreact.


Well why did you automatically assume it was BP and ruin your chances at getting your request?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Whoa, SP man, take it easy. If I neg repped you I would have signed it. And I only neg rep for completely stupid shit. 

I'll still do your request cuz I am a nice guy.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Whoa, SP man, take it easy. If I neg repped you I would have signed it. And I only neg rep for completely stupid shit.
> 
> I'll still do your request cuz I am a nice guy.


I figured since you were the only one to have been on the forum that it was you. That was my fault and i'm sorry. But when I checked my User CP it said this 

"if you dont believe me then suckk my ****!!!"

Then when I checked it after getting my warning, a name suddenly appearred.

I apologize i just get tired of random neg repping and I did not know about the thread crapping rule so I'll stop. You don't _have_ to fill any of my requests if you don't want. I was being a prick and I deserved it. Again I'm sorry


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

*I need a heroin gif??? i will pay*


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Well the thread is pretty much ruined.. You guys should delet all the posts except brownpimps so he can get back on track.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> NO GIFS OR ANIMATED AVATARS.


:thumbsup:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *I need a heroin gif??? i will pay*


Elaborate?


----------

